# 10 Frame Assembly Jig Needed .... Please Help



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Check the built it yourself section of this website.


----------



## Beeautiful_Beekeeper (Nov 13, 2009)

Kelley's offers a jig for the deep frames(cat#80-L) at $29.75 and another(cat# 80-S) that does both the medium AND shallow frames for $26.50.


----------



## roostershooter7 (May 26, 2011)

jrbbees said:


> Check the built it yourself section of this website.





Beeautiful_Beekeeper said:


> Kelley's offers a jig for the deep frames(cat#80-L) at $29.75 and another(cat# 80-S) that does both the medium AND shallow frames for $26.50.


*
PLEASE READ MY INITIAL POST! *

I'm not trying to be rude, but your suggestions were addressed in my original post! 

Sometimes I wonder if people just post to up their post count.


----------



## ArtD (Oct 21, 2009)

Brushy Mountain has this one
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Frame-Assembly-Jig/productinfo/911/


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not sure the exact design being offered, but I expect you could do deeps with the med/shallow jig...it might just be a bit more wobbly.
OTOH, how many frames are you planning to assemble over the next 12 months? If it were 600 than $60 for 2 jigs will come out to 10cents/frame...then you own the jigs outright.

deknow


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

I am just over two hours from you and have a homemade one that will work good for all frames. If you are headed in my direction some time, I will give you this one. I can make another one easily enough. It is built after Ross' plans.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

roostershooter7 said:


> *
> PLEASE READ MY INITIAL POST! *
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude, but your suggestions were addressed in my original post!
> ...



Rooster, Any Med frame jig will do deeps. You just put the deep frame pieces in like you would the Med. You can call it anything you want. Or maybe it would just be easier for you to buy both.
The problem is trying to keep the med bees in the med bee boxes and the deep bees in the deep boxes!
Sometime we wonder if people think, too!


----------



## mrspock (Feb 1, 2010)

roostershooter7 said:


> I am in need of a 10 frame assembly jig for Deep and Medium frames. I saw somewhere, several weeks ago, where there was a universal jig, but do not know where it was. Kelley's only sells the Deep & Medium Assembly jig as two separate units, but that would be $60 for both jigs. Somewhere there is a jig that is universal and for all size frames.
> 
> 
> Please Note: I do not want to make my own. I have seen several plans for them, but do not have the time to do so.
> ...


Took me 20 minutes with an air nailer, and I'm not particularly skillled. Best 20 minutes I ever spent - Wish I had done it earlier with all of the time the jig has saved me.


----------



## Dave360 (Apr 12, 2010)

*if you don't want to make your own you have to pay*
that's why we made our own
Dave


----------



## Beeautiful_Beekeeper (Nov 13, 2009)

roostershooter7 said:


> *
> PLEASE READ MY INITIAL POST! *
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude, but your suggestions were addressed in my original post!
> ...


For someone "not trying" to be rude, you sure did a fabulous job of it. I misunderstood your original post. I thought you were looking for a universal jig that would work for deep, medium, _AND SHALLOW_. You stated that Kelley's only did deep and medium. My apologies for trying to help. And for your information, I've been a member of this site since '09 and have exactly 4 posts, including this one. So there goes your theory of trying to up my post count. 
:wiener:


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

I wasn't aware that Kelleys offered more than 1. I have 1 that came from Kelleys. I believe that I have the 1 for mediums that I use also for the deeps with NO problems. I don't uses shallows. I have 4 that hasn't been used for a couple of years now. I will use the boxes for supers/risers for my 4 quart feeders. The frames are just fillers for 5 frame nucs when I only want 3 or 4 frames. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I bought the smaller Walter T. Kelley jig and have assembled shallow, medium, deep and Dadant deeps on it with no problems.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Someone maybe posted this link somewhere else, I understand the thread started with not wanting to build one but... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPvnO-Yqw94 I've already made one that can fit 1 1/4" wide end bars (with a shim) and was made for standard width frames. Wish I had done that before I made 300+ frames wow. Works for deeps and mediums, probably would work for shallows too. I didnt get the guys plans, just winged it and it came out pretty nice. Simple yet really efficient.


----------



## brushmouth (Jan 17, 2010)

jrbbees said:


> Check the built it yourself section of this website.


I agree with the "Old Guy in Alabama" 
(counts as a post.....LOL)

Seriously I can't imagine not building one, nothing to it


BM


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice. Such a novel idea and so simple. I made mine out of some stock i got from some used pallets. My dimensions are a hair different to take into account for rabbets and 3/4" thick end bars but definitely a simple, solid jig. Hats off to the people who came up with the design.


----------



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

He is stapling thru the sidebar into the topbar. That way you don't just have to have a staple pull out for the frame to come apart but basicly have to have the side staple shear off for the frame to come apart.


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

roostershooter7 said:


> I am in need of a 10 frame assembly jig for Deep and Medium frames... Somewhere there is a jig that is universal and for all size frames...


IMHO If you don't have time to whip up this frame jig you don't have time to assemble frames. It will work with deeps, westerns, mediums, or shallows. An air stapler that will shoot 1 inch to 1&1/2 inch by 1/4 inch staples really makes the work fly btw.

http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/framejig/framejig.htm

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?250832-Frame-Assembly-Jig&highlight=ross+frame+jig


----------

